# Tool handle



## alamocdc (Oct 28, 2012)

I turned this yesterday. I thought the spindle was Cherry due to the grain structure and other characteristics, but I'm not so sure now. I've turned and worked quite a bit if Cherry, but I've never seen any that exhibited the gren color of this handle. But it is done now and it is just a tool handle. I installed one of Cap'n Eddie's carbide cutters in it.


----------



## corian king (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice job.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 29, 2012)

could be sycamore?


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, I believe it is actually Poplar. I've been informed that aged Poplar can look like Cherry until you cut into it. It did turn like Poplar though, so that makes sense. But no matter, it is just a tool handle and I'll see how functional it is tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool looking handle Billy. I better not show you the one I made for my Carbide cutter.
____________
Bob.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 29, 2012)

Bob Wemm said:


> Cool looking handle Billy. I better not show you the one I made for my Carbide cutter.
> ____________
> Bob.


 
You have to now that you brought it up, Bob! :wink:


----------



## termitedave (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks Great Billy!


----------



## TerryDowning (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks great, I thought Poplar as well.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 29, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> Bob Wemm said:
> 
> 
> > Cool looking handle Billy. I better not show you the one I made for my Carbide cutter.
> ...


 
Billy, you asked for it!!!!!!
Functional but definitely not pretty:biggrin:.
Jarrah and please note the "SUPER SPECIAL" ferrule.
_________________
Bob.


----------



## robutacion (Oct 29, 2012)

Bob Wemm said:


> View attachment 83716
> 
> View attachment 83717
> 
> ...




Hahahaha Bob, I knew you were "inventive" but not that much mate, that thing is so damn ugly that it becomes pretty just for the statement it makes, "functionality, doesn't require to be pretty...!"hahahahahh:biggrin:

Seriously mate, do you need me to send you some pretty wood and a piece of pipe, so that you can have pretty tools handles...???

You deserve 10 out of 10 for the courage to accept *alamocdc's * "challenge"...!

Sometimes a "smile" feels better than anything, you can get for free...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey George,
You got it in a nutshell mate. It sure does the job, and now you know why I said I better not show Billy.
But, after seeing his lovely handle and yours as well I will have to make another one. Then I can proudly display it here.
_________________
Bob.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 29, 2012)

ROTFL! Bob, I took your comment just the opposite of how you intended it. I thought you were implying that I would be jealous because you used better wood (well you did, but...). Not that it looked, er, uh, let's just say less professional. :wink:

And I agree with George on the courage thing. But I appreciate your willingness to laugh at yourself. I laugh at me all the time. Did tonight, in fact. I finished destroying a amsll spalted Maple platter that once was a bowl I began destroying about 6 years ago.  Oh well, I have tons of the stuff!


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Oct 29, 2012)

You got the job done .And I bet it works fine ,too.


----------

